# Zwischen Petten und Den Helder im Sommer sinnvoll?



## rheinfischer70 (22. April 2019)

Wir dsin regelmäßig in Callantsoog zwischen Petten und Den Helder. Lange Sandstrände und kurze flache Wellenbrecher dazwischen. Angler habe ich dort praktisch nie gesehen.

Weiß jemand, ob dort erfolgreich im Meer geangelt werden kann?


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (23. April 2019)

Hallo rheinfischer70,

ich war bereits 3 x im Hochsommer in dem Gebiet unterwegs. Habe es selbst in der Brandung probiert, jedoch nur mit Garnelen und Würmern. War aber völlig erfolglos. Nur die Krebse gefüttert und zur Belustigung einer Robbe am Strand rumgehampelt. 
Ein netter Niederländer hat mir dort mal erzählt, dass man sich vorne auf die Wellenbrecher setzen soll und dann parallel zum Ufer recht leicht mit der Strömung fischen soll. Er hatte auch etwa 4 halbwegs ordentliche Fludern. Da muss man aber entweder die Rute in der Hand halten (ich bin ja nicht irre, hatte nur die Brandungsruten dabei) oder ein Dreibein dabei haben (hatte ich natürlich nicht). Blinkern auf Wolfsbarsch soll theoretisch möglich sein, wenn man der ein oder anderen Veröffentlichung im Netz trauen kann.
Ich habe mich auf das Fischen im Noordhollandkanal beschränkt. Ein Hecht von 88 cm war das Highlight, ansonsten ist der Juli dort auch nicht gerade der Höhepunkt der Raubfischzeit.
Super haben die Friedfischangler gefangen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.........

Viel Erfolg
Steinbuttschreck


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. April 2019)

Danke für die Info.


----------

